# 48hours stream to Twitch force disconnect and turns into a Segmentation Fault



## Philaeux (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello,

I'm using OBS as a tool on a server to listen to rtmp streams and send the result to a twitch channel. With this process, I have a full 24/24 stream with different streamers switching. However, after 48hours live on stream, twitch forces a disconnect on OBS (probably the max sixe for a VOD on their side). The normal behaviour would be for OBS to reconnect but instead, OBS crashes.

OBS version: 21.1.2 compiled on Debian (havn't tried with the new 22 version yet)
OBS log: see file
OBS additional line on console: "Segmentation fault"
How to reproduce: stream 48 hours to a shadow channel on twitch ;)

Not sure if this is the right place to report a bug, i didn't see a "Issue" tab on the github project.

Phil


----------



## Philaeux (Aug 31, 2018)

I Found the mantis bug tracker. Removing this.


----------

